# Pet Shop Staff required Hemel Hempstead



## snakeysnake (Aug 10, 2008)

Animaltastic Pets and Pet Supplies in Hemel Hempstead is currently recruiting for part time members of staff. 

Staff must be flexible and be able to cover gaps within the rota; mainly Thursdays, Fridays and some Saturdays. 

Animaltastic covers a wide range of animals including birds, domestic mammals, reptiles, fish and inverts. A wide variety of experience in several of these fields would be required. 

Shop/sales and customer care experience would also be an advantage. 

Animaltastic is a new Pet Shop and is currenlty still within its first year. We have many exciting plans for the future and this post would allow new members of staff to benefit from this. 

Staff would be expected to be punctuial, hard working and keen to learn. This position(s) would suit an enthuiastic, friendly person who is good with both animals and people. 

To apply, please drop in your CV, give us a call or Private Message to this link. 

Many Thanks 

Nathan abnd Steve :2thumb:


----------

